# Giving "thanks"



## Tirian (Jan 4, 2005)

Folks,

We are having some of my wife's unbelieving family over for a BBQ this coming Saturday and I am struggling with whether we should "give thanks" for the meal before we begin.

This is something we naturally do each time we sit down as a family to eat a meal. However, we are really burdened for the eternal state of our extended family and I don't want them to feel uncomfortable, nor for them to participate in something they disbelieve or have no respect for.

Should we show that we are in fact different from the world and ask all to bow their heads as we give thanks? Or should we take aside those who wish to to give thanks? Or should we not do it at all? I'm inclinded to say that we should do as we always do, and give thanks to the Lord for his provision and ask them to join us respectfully.

Any thoughts?

Matthew


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 4, 2005)

It's YOUR house, YOU are head of it...YOUR rules apply and should not be broken...and t'would be a sad witness that you should put aside your beliefs for their comfort.

They will understand your praying, how'er they personally feel about it.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 4, 2005)

Definately pray.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 4, 2005)

I don't know what your extended family thinks of the Christian faith, but praying before a meal, though it has gone out of style in our culture, is not in most circles a completely unheard-of or offensive tradition. *By all means, pray.* In my family, I sometimes get thanked by relatives that are completely hostile to Christianity simply because I prayed with thankfulness for God's blessings and for the well-being of others. Praying before a meal is a great testimony, but beyond that, it is also a duty to the Giver of all good gifts.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> It's YOUR house, YOU are head of it...YOUR rules apply and should not be broken...and t'would be a sad witness that you should put aside your beliefs for their comfort.
> 
> They will understand your praying, how'er they personally feel about it.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Matthew Glover_
> We are having some of my wife's unbelieving family over for a BBQ this coming Saturday and I am struggling with whether we should "give thanks" for the meal before we begin.
> 
> This is something we naturally do each time we sit down as a family to eat a meal. However, we are really burdened for the eternal state of our extended family and I don't want them to feel uncomfortable, nor for them to participate in something they disbelieve or have no respect for.


I don't think this is a good reason, but saying the prayer could be an 'icebreaker' that God could use to open a door for discussing spiritual things, iniated by them.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Matthew Glover_
> We are having some of my wife's unbelieving family over for a BBQ this coming Saturday...


As the snow from our last snow storm melts, I'm reminded that it won't be long before I can shed my winter coat, take the grill out of the shed, and fire that bad boy up. I can almost hear those steaks sizzling as we speak.

I'm thinking you're not from New England. Let me guess...the sunny state of Florida?


----------



## Tirian (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Matthew Glover_
> ...



I'm from Melbourne, Australia  It's pretending to be summer here, though for the last 4 days it has rained without pause with temparatures under or around 20C!! 

Thanks everyone for your replies and for your encouragement. 

Matthew


----------



## blhowes (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Matthew Glover_
> I'm from Melbourne, Australia


Well, I see I was a tad bit off.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 4, 2005)

One thing I wonder is why we pray specifically before meals, or how it was started. How are meals any different from any of God's other provisions? Why the distinction?


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 4, 2005)

Mat 15:36 And he took the seven loaves and the fishes, and gave thanks, and brake them, and gave to his disciples, and the disciples to the multitude. 

Mar 8:6 And he commanded the people to sit down on the ground: and he took the seven loaves, and gave thanks, and brake, and gave to his disciples to set before them; and they did set them before the people

Joh 6:11 And Jesus took the loaves; and when he had given thanks, he distributed to the disciples, and the disciples to them that were set down; and likewise of the fishes as much as they would. 

Act 27:35 And when he had thus spoken, he took bread, and gave thanks to God in presence of them all: and when he had broken it, he began to eat.

1Th 5:18 In every thing give thanks: for this is the will of God in Christ Jesus concerning you.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 4, 2005)

I know it's biblical, I guess I'm just more thinking into the meaning of it, or the implications of the fact that we see the practice in the Bible, but don't see the practice for many other providencial gifts.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 4, 2005)

Wouldn't that be included under the 1Thess. 5:18 clause.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 4, 2005)

Indeed, but for some reason we formalize it with meals in a way distinct from the rest of the "every thing."


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 4, 2005)

We should be more outspoken about our thankfulness that's fer sure.
Rejoice Always,
Sean


----------

